# Schwergängiges Freilaufritzel



## coaster (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo, habe ein neues Echo Sl Freilaufritzel. Wenn ich die Kette stramme, bleibt das Hinterrad nach einer Sekunde stehen wenn ich es mit der Hand andrehe. Klötze schleifen nicht und die Hinterradnabe ist auch leichtgängig. Ist das dann normal oder muss der Freilauf noch geölt oder gefettet werden? Danke für Tips...


----------



## duro e (28. Januar 2011)

ich habe auch das sl freilaufritzel kette ist auch nicht zuu stramm , nabe dreht auch leicht , kette auch mal geölt letztens und auch etwas den freilauf mit kriechöl geölt bzw zerlegt und gesäubert. bei mir bleibt zwar nicht das hr soo schnell stehen , aber wenn ich das rad schiebe , drehen sich die kurbeln immer mit . beim monty damals hat sich nur die kette und das hr gedreht.
würde ja mal sagen , das die hohe federspannung im freilauf dafür verantwortlich ist .
find die federn dadrin sind schon mächtig stramm . die beim monty waren ja sehr sehr lasch. aber dadurch hat der echo auch den sau geilen sound und der knakkt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (28. Januar 2011)

ich hab den neusten trialtech, hab den gestern mal komplett zerlegt, Was ein Aufwand! , 

Kurbel drehen auch mit beim Schieben.

Sag mal wie sieht der Sl von innen aus? 

Beim Trialtech sind es 9 Sperrklinken, mit Blattfedern.
In den Freilauf eingearbeitet ist die Bahn für die kugeln. Diese sind ungedichtet und liegen ganz außen (Durchmesser 3-4 mm habe ich nicht nachgemessen)
Das zerlegen ist schon recht aufwändig da man alle Kugeln mit Pinzette wieder auf Fett platzieren muss. 

lg Ingo


----------



## duro e (28. Januar 2011)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/complete_freewheels/echo_sl_108/c16p10864.html
da ist ein bild vom innenleben  . also lagermäßig hatte ich kein prob beim zusammen bauen , auch nicht beim zerlegen. nur die klinken wieder reinmachen war nich soo easy weil die blattfedern halt extrem spannen finde ich.


----------



## ingoingo (28. Januar 2011)

ja habs eben nachträglich gefunden, hast du denn den Freilauf komplett zerlegt? Meiner hat nämlich 2 Lager eingebaut. 

Das Problem war das Untere, irgendwie müssen ja die Kugeln rein, und drüberstülpen ging nachher nichtmehr. also mussten die Kugeln auf das innenteil.


----------



## duro e (28. Januar 2011)

hatte nur die eine seite aufgemacht , also so das ich an die klinken kam  . hab nich wirklich drauf geachtet , einfach klinken einmal raus , sauber gemacht . etwas öl spray darein und wieder rasch zusammen gebaut.  meine es waren auch 2 lager , je seite 1.
mein freilauf hat aber auch so gut wie kein spiel im ritzel . bei meinem monty war damals nach 1monat schon spürbares spiel . mein echo ist nun ich glaub 6 oder 7monate alt und hat fast gar kein spiel drin . hat auch noch nie geknakkt oder ähnliches.


----------



## Goettinger (28. Januar 2011)

...wo wir grade beim thema freiläufe sind... wo bekommt man denn stärkere federn her für Zb. nen try all freilauf oder echo? so, das die klinken mit´m bisschen viel mehr power hochschnellen! okay, federn verbiegen, den trick kennt glaub ich jeder und bringt auch deutlich mehr aber ich denke andere federn machen mehr sinn... so wie die try all prototypen mit dem blauen verschlussring.

so, es is freitag.... bin weg


----------



## duro e (29. Januar 2011)

vllt selber welche bauen würd ich mal sagen aus federstahl.
müsste man halt mal rumbasteln etwas.


----------



## coaster (2. Februar 2011)

Liegt es evtl an einer zu strammen Kette? Wie stramm sind eure?


----------



## Sherco (2. Februar 2011)

Du musst sie noch ein Stück weit mit dem finger hoch und runter bewegen können,alles andere ist zu straff und hat genau den Effekt den du beschreibst


----------



## duro e (2. Februar 2011)

hab ja diese schnecken als spanner am 26er , ich stell die kette halt erst bombenfest , fahre dann paar m , dann zieht sich alles etwas rein . dann hat die kette die beste spannung , man kann sie halt etwas hin und her bewegen . sie schlägt aber nich am rahmen an und kann nicht vom ritzel.
also ich kann auch die schnecken bis anschlag reindrücken , und dann wenn ich am ende des möglichen bin heisst : maximale kettenspannung , dreh ich die spanner einen klick raus . ( jenachdem welche man hat , meine sind grob in der rasterung . )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (4. Februar 2011)

Mir ist der weiße Tensile beim fahren aufgegangen. Nach erfolgreichem wiederzusammenbau und etwas loctite geht das teil wieder .
 Bis auf das er aufgegangen ist , macht das teil echt ein guten eindruck. 96 clicks und beim Trialmarkt gibts ersatzfedern + Klinken.


----------



## DrKraut (9. Mai 2011)

okee, ich fang jetz mal kein neuen thread an da er ja noch recht frisch ist.

also meine frage: mein freilaufritzel geht auch ziemlich schwer, also die kurbeln drehen sich auch mit  ich hab jetz mal das freilaufritzel demontiert und es dreht sich überhaupt nicht wenn ich es von hand andrehe. Ich denke das ist nicht normal. Naja ich weiß jetz nicht wie ich das aufbekomme um mal nachzuschauen. Wie bekommt ihr das auf ? 
Achja mein freilauf ist der hier: http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php?...1h364o1tlcu10102olhq8hum0j6e818i&filter_id=34


----------



## duro e (9. Mai 2011)

tensile sind bekannt dafür nicht grad hochwertig zu sein nachdem was ich schon alles gehört und gesehen habe.
eventuell mal zerlegen mit diesem shimano schlüssel , der müsst das sein.
denke dein lager ist dadrin kaputt und einige kugeln drücken sich so stark gegen den freilaufaussenrad , das dieser schwer zu drehen ist.
war damals bei dem lager in meinem acs sowie im monty das selbe.


----------



## DrKraut (9. Mai 2011)

hey danke für die schnelle antwort 

also ich hab da bloß 2 locher ?? so ein schlüssel kenn ich nicht, nur kleiner von der flex. wenn man das aufbekommen würde war dass sicher interessant an was es liegt !

hier mal ein bild: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2519/k65z9gwf_jpg.htm


----------



## coaster (9. Mai 2011)

Hatte eine Echo Tr und seit einiger Zeit eine Echo Sl. Egal wie lose die Kette ist, die Kurbel dreht sich immer mit. Letztens war ich mit dem Trialbike bei einem Dirtjump und wollte mal schauen ob ich noch nofoot springen kann. Ging zwar aber die Kurbel hat sich gedreht, musste dann die Kurbel wieder zurückkicken . Hatte total vergessen dass ich kein Bmxlaufrad mehr fahre...habe mich schon etwas erschreckt.


----------



## DrKraut (9. Mai 2011)

ja das mit der kette hab ich probiert, und es klappt nicht

was du machst ein nofooter mit nem trial ? :O

also du hast das problem auch. warscheinlich ist es normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (9. Mai 2011)

Habe für meinen Sohn auch einen billigen Ebay Freelauf ohne Ansatzpunkte für Werkzeug bestellt. War nicht in der Beschreibung gelistet. Nach einem Tag war der auch kaputt. Geht dann nur noch mit der Flex runter.
Wie ist denn der Acs Freilauf?


----------



## coaster (9. Mai 2011)

Beim Flatland Bmx macht man einen abgeschnittenen Lenkergriffflansch in das Tretlagergehäuse zwischen die Lager um das Drehen der Kurbel zu verhindern. Mein Rahmen hat spanish BB. Werde das mal testen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## DrKraut (9. Mai 2011)

also ich hab ein tensile ?! ich finde ihn eigentlich prima, außer dass er halt schwer geht. ist halt nicht so toll


----------



## DrKraut (9. Mai 2011)

also das prinzip kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellen


----------



## coaster (9. Mai 2011)

Geht aber, musst die Achse der Kurbel in den Gummiflansch stecken.  Mehr Widerstand.


----------



## DrKraut (9. Mai 2011)

oke morgen mal schauen, ich geh jetz erst mal schlafen !


----------



## ecols (10. Mai 2011)

So sieht das benötigte Werkzeug zum öffnen aus. Notfalls tuts aber auch was improvisiertes mit zwei Pins..

Auf die Verschlussrichtung des Rings achten!


----------



## DrKraut (10. Mai 2011)

oke, danke. leider hab ich so ein werkzeug nicht, da muss was improvisiertes her. 


ich hab vorhin den freilauf von der kurbel mit einer 3 m langen stange grade so aufbekommen, wie fest muss ich dass den zu machen. das ist auf jedenfall nicht mit loctite oder so fest. einfach sau fest machen oder ?


----------



## DrKraut (10. Mai 2011)

oke ich bin zwar eigentlich nicht dumm wenns ums schrauben geht. aber wie muss ich das einspannen.  ich hab ihn in den freilaufabzieher gesteckt und versuche mit aller kraft ihn rauszubekommen ( gegen den uhrzeigersinn ). hat jemand tipps ? 

wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## ecols (10. Mai 2011)

beim zudrehen reicht handfest.. den rest machst du beim fahren..

Hast du den freilauf offen oder von der kurbel ab? Zum Abziehen:
Abzieher auf dem Freilauf fixieren
Abzieher einspannen
Mit rohr auf der Kurbel runterschrauben



Zum Öffnen:
Einfach Werkzeug ansetzen (zum Beispiel ein Flachmaterial mit zwei schrauben im richtigen abstand) und Aufdrehen. Verschließen tust du ihn am besten mit etwas loctite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrKraut (11. Mai 2011)

also ich hab den freilauf jetz von der kurbel gelöst. aber ich bekommt ihn einfach nicht auf. also nochmal zum mitschreiben . ich hab den freilauf auf den freilaufabzieher gemacht, und den dann in den schraubstock eingespannt. jetz versuche ich mit dem werkzeug (improvisiert) gegen den uhrzeigersinn aufzudrehen. 
stimmt das so ? ich verstehs einfach  nicht dass es nicht klappt !


----------



## cmd (11. Mai 2011)

hasdes mal andersrum probiert?
der hat doch sicherlich ein linksgewinde,
damit er sich ni während der fahrt aufdreht.

mfg, cmd


----------



## DrKraut (11. Mai 2011)

ja wäre möglich. ich probiers mal... 
ich muss nur schon wieder ein neues werkzeug flexen, da die sich immer verbiegen. ich probier mal die variante mit den schrauben von ecols.
ich berichte dann mal ob es geklappt hat


----------



## DrKraut (12. Mai 2011)

oke es klappt, nicht. ist mir jetz aber auch egal. wenn ich wieder genug geld habe kauf ich mir ein eno freilauf. hab gehört die sind ziemich gut.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Mai 2011)

DrKraut schrieb:


> hab gehÃ¶rt die sind ziemich gut.



Das war mal.. Mittlerweile wird sogar schon eher abgeraten. Ich selbst habe auch schon zu viele kaputte Klinken, Federn und ZÃ¤hne gesehen als das ich mir den holen wÃ¼rde.


Nimm den Echo SL, und investier den Rest in andere schÃ¶ne Dinge


----------



## coaster (12. Mai 2011)

Ja der ist prima der Echo.


----------



## DrKraut (12. Mai 2011)

Ok, danke. Wird bald gemacht.


----------



## OctaneFX3 (12. Mai 2011)

2te seite übersehen...


----------

